# Huge mistake on dosage of DiMethox



## DonnaBelle (May 13, 2010)

I just talked to Dr. G my vet and sure enough, he thought I had 12.5% Dimethox, but I had the 40%. 

So, he has ordered 40% drench for his office, and ordered me the injectible so the dosage will be small.

Anyway, I hope Lenora and all the rest of the goats live through me and Dr. Glover and our efforts on their behalf.  

One thing has come out of me pestering Dr. G. he's taken a new interest in goats.  It seems there are a couple of big herds of show goats nearby.  In fact, he was on his way to the goat farm North of Checotah this am. when I caught him. LOL.  I'm going to make a goat man out of him yet!!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## glenolam (May 13, 2010)

Another good thing that I've heard is that it's hard to severly overdose on goats .... someone with more experience may be able to back that up?


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 13, 2010)

Yes, I have heard it's difficult to OD a goat.  Thank goodness.
Thanks for the encouraging word.

DonnaBelle


----------



## cmjust0 (May 13, 2010)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I just talked to Dr. G my vet and sure enough, he thought I had 12.5% Dimethox, but I had the 40%.
> 
> So, he has ordered 40% drench for his office, and ordered me the injectible so the dosage will be small.
> 
> ...


Well...now _I'm_ confused..  

The 40% you have is the injectable...correct?  So, if you already _have_ the 40% injectable, why did he _order_ you the injectable?



btw..I posted my dosage calcs to the other thread, but I'll give a quick once over here as well..

He called for 2oz of the 12.5%, which would have been 7500mg of sulfadimethoxine.  The 40% inj. is 400mg/ml..  So, to give 7500mg of sulfadimethoxine with the injectable would require 18.75ml.

At least, that's what _I'm_ coming up with..  


Good on ya for getting your vet interested in goats, btw..  There are a couple in my vets' office who seem to be doing sort of the same thing..


----------

